# Heading up the country OLDSKOOL style!



## Magus

My old hunting kit.I keep thinking I need something more modern but why screw with what works?


----------



## Magus

Nobody going to give me flack for using a gun kit older than me?LOL


----------



## md1911

Magus said:


> Nobody going to give me flack for using a gun kit older than me?LOL


No its a nice lookingg rifle. I'm like you if it works why change it. I have a old marlin 30-30 I hunt with. Its never missfired or jamed. Been shooting it since I was 13 that was 24 years ago.


----------



## Magus

Gotta love the old stuff!they really made things to last back then.my old buddy gets 1 M.O.A off the pod with Winchester to this day!
May be what that plaque was all about.some moron sanded it off way back who knows when.


----------



## md1911

I have taken deer every year with it. Its a lever gun. Its dead on acurate. I'm kinda parshel to the older style weapons. Not that I have anything against more modern styles but imho they have no class.


----------



## Jason

Not a bad looking setup, Magus. Stuff was made to last before-now it isn't. If you replace that kit you'll kick yourself every single time you use the new one. Keep what works and what you're comfortable and accurate with.


----------



## Magus

New guns and tick don't have any "soul" I like stuff somebody actually fitted together.


Anybody know what "sharfshutzen" means?that's the best I can make out on that plate with my loop glass.
idiot who had it first ground off everything but the serial numbers.


----------



## worldengineer

If you spell it as scharfschütze it means marksman, or sharpshooter. (German)


----------



## Magus

I can't make it all out but it figures...1 M.O.A at 100 yards consistently! wonder why its not drilled for a scope?


----------



## worldengineer

What kind of rifle is that? Cause if its WWI or WWII or somewhere round there, then they wouldn't drill it for standard infantry fighting.


----------



## Magus

It's some kind of WW2 Mauser.I'm assuming German or Dutch due to the plate.the rest got obscured by a retard with a grinder decades ago.I'm assuming it was surplus or the marks would probably be intact.

Love your sig.

EDIT:
Look what I found:shame mine's so butchered up,this one is worth two grand!


----------



## oldvet

Magus said:


> Nobody going to give me flack for using a gun kit older than me?LOL


Magus anyone that gives you any flak about that Mauser, is in MHO an idiot who dosen't realize the quality of a Mauser rifle. :gaah: You can spend thousands of dollars on a custom rifle that will more than likely have a Mauser based action and IMHO it won't be any better at that 100 yard or less shot that your issue mauser is. *If it ain't broke don't fix it.*


----------



## Magus

It DEFINITELY ain't broke, just butchered.makes me so mad some idiot took a grinder to it in the 60's!there's even silver solder where the scope base USED to be.I always wondered how a sight incremented in yards got on a European/German gun.


----------



## Jack Aubrey

Nothing in the world wrong with your set up. In fact, I'd say you are carrying good karma with you, keeping that old girl youthful. I also hunt old school. I don't wear cammies, I wear old work clothes, and carry my musket. JA


----------



## Magus

That ain't school, that's PHD!


----------



## rladams

the grinding marks are from the removal of the German markings they had on them, typical of old WWII mausers. its rare to find one with all the markings intact, as far as the scope mounting, that is not to uncommon for someone to have done that.


----------



## mojo4

Magus just be sure to wear the proper hunting hat with the evergreen sprig! Yep, no sense replacing it with a newer rifle that is using the same design as the one you already have. When things are designed and built right the first time they have lasting value and the owners are wise to appreciate them. I feel the same way about my glock pistols.


----------



## PipLogan

The gun is mint! Your VHS collection on the other hand...


----------



## Magus

PipLogan said:


> The gun is mint! Your VHS collection on the other hand...


Is useless without a player.


----------



## PipLogan

True that


----------



## Jack Aubrey

mojo4 said:


> Magus just be sure to wear the proper hunting hat with the evergreen sprig!


Yes! Do not forget the Letzebissen , the last bite tradition ! THEN you wear the sprig! And we will all greet you with Waidmanns Heil ! Good hunting greeting . JA


----------

